# [solved] Openoffice - Fehler beim Drucken - locale de

## Macrobiotus

Hallo zusammen. Seit letztens funktioneiert das Drucken mit OO.org nicht mehr   :Sad: 

Es erschient ein kleines Fenster mit der tollen Aussage: Fehler beim Drucken.

Aus GEdit funktioniert das drucken aber.

UND: Wenn ich mich mit einer en-locale anmelde, dann klappt´s auch mit dem Drucken aus OO.org   :Shocked: 

Hat jemand eine Idee, was da passiert ist?Last edited by Macrobiotus on Wed May 28, 2008 3:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Macrobiotus

Um mal die Lösung zu verraten: 

mit 

```
nano -w /etc/locale.gen
```

habe ich die locale 

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8
```

hinzugefügt

```
locale-gen
```

ausgefüht und gdm neu mit de ( utf-8 ) gestartet und dann ging es wieder.

----------

## hitachi

Hallo,

bei mir hat die Änderung dazu geführt, dass ich kein grosses ü "Ü" mehr schreiben konnte. Drucken war mir dennoch nicht möglich. Hast Du oo oder oo-bin?

----------

## Macrobiotus

Das hatte ich auch mal   :Confused: 

Versuch doch einen andern Font, das klappt dann.

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ihr müsst das ganze System auf UTF8 umstellen (siehe Gentoo Wiki) oder nen altes cups benutzen.

Sebastian

----------

## Macrobiotus

ode so. Hab´ ich auch gemacht ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

